# Angelruten selber bauen



## raini08 (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich möchte mir mal meine Angelruten selber bauchen ( Spinnrute, und Feederrute ,und Grundrute) Kohlefaser , Glasfaser , oder Carbon )Welches Material ist dafür am besten geeignet ??? Danke EUCH ALLEN für die zahlreichen Tipps und Ratschläge 
raini08


----------



## Andal (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Carbon und Kohlefaser sind das gleiche und für Spinnruten erste Wahl. Aber auch gute Glasfaser hat immer noch ihren Platz, z.B. für Grundruten. Für die ersten Schritte ist es am sinnvollsten, wenn du dir erst mal etwas Literatur, eventuell einen Rutenbaukurs, oder einen Bausatz gönnst, bevor du dich auf Sachen der Marke Nobelschröder stürzt und die vielleicht nicht so ganz toll hinbekommst.


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Moin,

gebe Andal recht. Entweder ne Alte Rute neu aufbauen oder einen überschaubaren Bausatz nehmen und diesen Aufbauen.

Ich würde aber erstmal mit ner kleinen Rute (Spinnangel 210cm bis 240cm) anfangen. Feederrute traue ich mich auch noch nicht ran... vorallem fehlt es mir da an guten und bezahlbaren Blanks für meine Zwecke


----------



## Andal (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Bei so einem Spinnrutenbausatz hast du auch die Gewissheit, dass alles dabei ist, was du für ein gelungenes Erstlingswerk brauchst, inklusive einer Anleitung.

Nur eine Zutat musst du selber stellen. Zeit und etwas Platz. Bei aller Euphorie bringt es gar nichts, zu hudeln. Schaff dir zu Hause eine freies Eckchen, wo du die Sachen auch mal liegenlassen kannst und dann nimm dir die Zeit, alles in aller Ruhe und konzentriert zu machen.


----------



## weserwaller (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Blöde Autokorrektur meines mobilen Endgerätes, da sollte ganz anderer Text stehen in den vorhergehen Nachricht |rotwerden


----------



## Welpi (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

|muahah:|muahah:

Der war echt gut.... ich hab erst gestern von einem Kumpel nen Link über autocorrect-fails bekommen und mich eingenässt...T9 sux!


----------



## weserwaller (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Nun nochmal. 

Andal hat da recht und wenn man sich die Frage so in der Art schon stellen muss, sollte man. evtl. erstmal eine billig Rute neu aufbauen oder sich an einer älteren oder defekten probieren.

Grade bei den hochwetigeren Blanks kann man schnell viel falsch und dadurch schnell kaputt machen.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Der Programmierer der Autokorrektur ist ein Erdloch und soll sich ins Knie fügen!


----------



## weserwaller (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



Welpi schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Der war echt gut.... ich hab erst gestern von einem Kumpel nen Link über autocorrect-fails bekommen und mich eingenässt...T9 sux!




Ich denke mal dann hast Du es gelesen, war geschockt was da stand :m


----------



## Welpi (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab auch erst mal gestutzt und gedacht, ob hier böse gedisst wird...


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Ich hatte es auch gelesen und wollt schon fragen, ob du vom Satan bessen bist ^^


----------



## weserwaller (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Was meist Du wie hektisch ich war nachdem ich das gelesen habe, es löschen wollte und die Sekunden zu Stunden wurden.


----------



## Breamhunter (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



raini08 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich möchte mir mal meine Angelruten selber bauchen ( Spinnrute, und Feederrute ,und Grundrute) Kohlefaser , Glasfaser , oder Carbon )Welches Material ist dafür am besten geeignet ??? Danke EUCH ALLEN für die zahlreichen Tipps und Ratschläge
> raini08



Moin, ich würde auch erstmal eine alte Rute zerlegen und dann neu aufbauen oder hier einen günstigen Bausatz bestellen. Am besten erstmal mit einer kurzen Spinnrute anfangen.
(Bindegarn, Lack und Kleber nicht vergessen mitzubestellen)
Wenn Du Spaß daran findest und es richtig gut drauf hast, kommt irgendwann sowas 

Wenn noch weitere Fragen sind, hau rein #h


----------



## raini08 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Angelboardgemeinde , ich danke EUCH ALLEN http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif für eure guten Ratschläge . Ich hatte mir das etwas einfacher vorgestellt ... aber hinterher ist man(n) bekanntlich immer SCHLAUER !!! Ich hab mir ja noch nichts bestellt ... wollte nur mal so rum horchen , was der Spaß so kostet NICHT GANZ BILLIG( HOLLA DIE WALDFEE) !!! danke für die WARNUNG !!! bis bald und Petri Heil raini08


----------



## donak (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir mal so einen Bausatz von CMW zuzulegen und zwar den Casting Bausatz.

Was für Lack, Kleber und Bindegarn, brauche ich denn zwingend um den fertig zustellen?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir da unter die Arme greifen würdet. Gerne mit Link zur CMW Seite.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Andal (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

So weit ich weiß, sind bei den CMW Bausätzen alle Kleber und Lacke dabei. Und ja sicher brauchst du das, oder möchtest du den Rollenhalter annageln...


----------



## volkerm (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Eigenbau hat meiner Erfahrung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn die Serienruten etwas vermissen lassen. Bei Fliegenruten- länger her- haben mich z.B. die (zu) kleinen Ringe an den 6er Ruten genervt- heute gibt es die auch in Salzwasser- Ausführung mit grösseren Ringen. Heutzutage nerven mich die geteilten Duplon- Griffe an Spinnruten. Dadurch werden die Ruten sicher leichter (ganz so leicht ist Kork nicht), aber die Haptik, Optik und die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten durch Ganzkork ist (und war schon immer) sinnig.
Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorschreibern würde ich keinen günstigen Blank aufbauen- es ist viel Arbeit, und kostet. Lieber langsam mit gutem Zeug- nach entsprechender Literatur.
Bis zum Epoxid dauert es lang- das sollte dann schon passen.


----------



## donak (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



Andal schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, sind bei den CMW Bausätzen alle Kleber und Lacke dabei. Und ja sicher brauchst du das, oder möchtest du den Rollenhalter annageln...



Ich habe auch nicht gefragt, ob ich das brauche... Mir ist schon klar, dass man Kleber braucht, nur welchen?

Und nein, bei den Sets von CMW sind Kleber, Lack und Bindegarn nicht dabei.


----------



## robdasilva (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Also für den Griff und Rollenhalter verwende ich diesen Kleber.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...LackKleber-Rutenbaukleber-Uhu-Endfest-87-66-/

Für die Wicklungen zum lackieren brauchste sowas.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...angelgerate/LackKleber-Lackset-groß-87-50398/

Ich würde auch erst einen günstigen Bausatz von CMW nehmen und ausprobieren, oder machste einen Rutenbaukurs.

Und so eine Rute wenn geübt bist, kann man in 5 Std. aufbauen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## robdasilva (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Irgendwie geht der zweite Link nicht.
Schau einfach bei CMW unter Lackset Gross da ist alles dabei was brauchst.


----------



## donak (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

@robdasilva: Danke hilft mir schon weiter. Will mich mal an einem Bausatz probieren, denke bin schon handwerklich begabt und Rutenbau ist wie Köderbau schliesslich kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## volkerm (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

So ist das- Handwerk halt. Nicht verunsichern lassen- machen. Aber mit guten Komponenten; es soll ja schliesslich besser werden als Ruten von der Stange!


----------



## robdasilva (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Ne ist absolut kein hexenwerk, und vorallem macht es absolut Laune.

Und mit einer selbstgebauten Rute einen Fisch zu fangen ist einfach genial.

http://www.karl-bartsch.de/

Auf der Seite kannst du dir auch ein paar Tips holen.

Und einen Rutenbaukurs bei Karl kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, eine geile Sache.


----------



## kgbbg (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Eigentlich brauchst Du nur mal hier rerinzuschauen, guxtu:
http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/hmportal.php
Da wird eigentlich auf alles eingegangen und wenn dann noch Fragen sind, werden Sie auch geholfen...


----------



## donak (17. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Danke, werde mal ins Rutenbauforum schnuppern.


----------



## Fr33 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Rutenbau ist nicht günstig.... vergleichbare Stangenruten gibts meist für weniger Geld.....

Allerdings kann man, wenn man weiss auf was es ankommt, den Eigenbau entsprechend abstimmen. Sei es durch leichtere Ringe, individuelle Grifflänge, Dicke des Griffes usw.... auch die Balance kann man verändern/ beeinflussen.

Farbe, Schmuckelemente usw. sind dann nette Gimmicks -  welche die Rute persönalisieren.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Mit Stangenware angeln ist Angeln. Mit selbstgebauten Ruten ist es Angeln Plus. Man erweitert das Erlebnis ganz einfach durch die Bauerei, die problemlos zu einem eigenständigen Hobby werden kann. Hobbys sind nie rentabel, nur schööön! #h


----------



## Fr33 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Richtig Andal 

Und der erste Fisch an der selbstgebauten Rute ist auch immer was besonderes


----------



## Seele (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Und exterm zeitaufwändig, weil man ja gleich zig Ruten dann bauen muss  
Hab gerade wieder 6 Baustellen rum stehen


----------



## weserwaller (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



Seele schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder 6 Baustellen rum stehen




Du Glücklicher, hier sieht es ganz anders aus und ich komm zu nichts #d


----------



## Seele (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, hier sieht es ganz anders aus und ich komm zu nichts #d


 

Hab ich gesagt, dass ich zum Bauen dazu komme #6

Aber wenn man mal hin sitzt ist se ja recht zügig fertig, die Letzte hat insgesamt nur 6h gedauert.


----------



## Fr33 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*

Die Vorarbeiten dauern bei mir momentan. Inzwischen lackiere ich die Blanks selber - und mit grundieren, lackieren (2 x) + Klarlacken Trocknen und mit 2000er Papier Nassschleifen vergeht viel viel Zeit.

Das Zusammenbauen und Wickeln ist dagegen ja schnell gemacht!


----------



## freddysblog (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Vorarbeiten dauern bei mir momentan. Inzwischen lackiere ich die Blanks selber - und mit grundieren, lackieren (2 x) + Klarlacken Trocknen und mit 2000er Papier Nassschleifen vergeht viel viel Zeit.
> 
> Das Zusammenbauen und Wickeln ist dagegen ja schnell gemacht!



Sag mal, ist Dir Nie in den Sinn gekommen, Deinen Rollenhalter weiter Unten anzubringen, so wie es bei 2-Handlachsruten gemacht wird.

Das soll zu Diskussionsanregung dienen.

Ausgelatschte Wege mal verlassen und ergonomisch angepasste Rutenbenutzung an-Denken?

Freddysblog


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Blöde Autokorrektur meines mobilen Endgerätes, da sollte ganz anderer Text stehen in den vorhergehen Nachricht |rotwerden


Immerhin finde ich hier mal einen *klaren Hin- und Nachweis*, wieso da manchmal so merkwürdige Sachen und zusammenkommen stehen! :m :q :q  muss also nicht unbedingt die zu lesende Absicht gewesen sein.



Andal schrieb:


> Der Programmierer der Autokorrektur ist ein Erdloch und soll sich ins Knie fügen!


Das passt richtig! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelruten selber bauen*



Andal schrieb:


> sind nie rentabel


Das würde ich sogar ein bischen einschränken wollen, denn:
Nehmen wir mal an, man bekommt eine Rute in die Hand oder packt sie aus dem Paket, die ein klein wenig vergurkt ist, nicht so komplett, aber etwas mißfällt, der Blank fühlt sich aber geil an, das ist wichtige Voraussetzung für eine solide Basis.

Man kann als Selber-Rutenbauer auch als Ruten-Umbauer tätig sein. 
Das wären etwa vorne Spitzenringe austauschen, also Tip und 1-3 darunter, die oft schlecht gemacht sind, oder zu klein, gerne bei Shimano nur Gr.6 oder bei Berkley SS304 unbrauchbar. Bei der Gelegenheit auch noch 2cm oder 4cm vorne abschneiden, damit die Rute die richtige Straffheit bekommt. Oder am Handteil den Leitring auswechseln. Oder dann noch den vorderen Griffteil mit Rollenhalter runter, und richtig mit Fuji und Echtkork aufbauen, je nach Wunsch. 

Alles das ist je preislich in geringem Rahmen <20 EUR, dauert nur etwas, aber man bekommt die Rute dann so hin, wie sie soll.

Wenn nun das Stück wegen seinem Mangel zu einem Bruchteil im Sonderabverkauf rausgeht, und man sich das so hinbaut wie man es sowieso will und nie bekommt, hat man schnell ein oder gar mehrere Hunnis gespart. Insofern sehe ich das schon als rentabel an.

Auch bei einer handaufgebauten ehemals als gut erachteten Rute stellt sich das Problem nach 1 bis 2 Saisons dann, wenn man feststellt das was doch nicht so funzt wie man wollte. 
Ändern oder verkaufen? |kopfkrat

Ich bin für ändern! #6


----------

